# Export auf Handy



## chuvak (27. Apr 2010)

Ich habe eine kleine Applikation zum Testen in Java ME geschrieben, sie müsste auch vom Code soweit richtig sein.
Jetzt würde mich interessieren, wie ich sie auf mein javafähiges Handy exportieren soll. Müssen da jar- und jad-Dateien erstellen werden? (Ich arbeite mit Netbeans 6.8).

Danke!


----------



## martinz01 (27. Apr 2010)

Bei den meisten Handys reicht die .jar-Datei. Wenn das nicht geht, dann die .jad-Datei dazupacken. Die .jad-Datei enthält nur Verwaltungsinformationen.

NetBeans erstellt im dist-Ordner deines Projektes die .jar und .jad-Datei, wenn du das Projekt baust.


----------



## chuvak (28. Apr 2010)

Ich habe die ganze Zeit nach "Projekt erstellen/exportieren" usw. gesucht, dabei hab ich gar nicht die Ordner durchgeguckt...
Dankeschön!


----------

